
CARDIAC Cardboard Computer Emulator - kqr2
http://dale-miller.com/?page_id=2442
======
Adlai
Reminds me of this, which I dug out of a closet in my Aunt's house a few years
ago:

<http://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/17948>

------
Tichy
Would it be difficult to actually clone it in cardboard? Someone should put up
an instructable for it.

~~~
phugoid
The second of three PDF files (cardiacmemory.pdf) seems to be corrupted here:
<http://kylewiki.mine.nu/wiki/Cardiac_Computer>

~~~
phugoid
Sorry - problem seems to have been on my side. I can download that second file
now.

------
jleyank
Wow. Makes me feel young again! An emulator (for an RCA/Univac 360 clone) was
one of the first big programs I ever did - in Assembler, no less!

Was there much point to it, probably not. But it was useful TO ME in that it
(self-)taught the development process in a painless, enjoyable way.

